# Hoyo de Monterrey (Cuba) Seleccion Piramides Hoyo de Mont. Cigar Review - Nice



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is an enjoyable smoke but it is not complex, same flavor from beginning to end. I tasted a buttery, toast flavor with occasional sweet honey. ...

Read the full review here: Hoyo de Monterrey (Cuba) Seleccion Piramides Hoyo de Mont. Cigar Review - Nice


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow i am shocked had the piramides and the robusto selection.
In both instances i found the Hoyo's the be the most complex of them all.
Luck of the draw i guess thanks for the honest review.


----------

